# Hello! Not sure where to post this. Ideas for new electronic music/dj gear.



## flossy_mcgogetta (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone one here is into electrical engineering and circuitbending and possibly collaborating on some new gear. I wish there was a rotary knob to manually spin that would have a little weight to it so that it would keep spinning for a little while but would eventually slow down gradually. The knob would send a track layer (or just the bottom end or just the highs) or a complete song around the room in surround sound. I think they would have to be embedded into the dj/production mixer. I would want a few of these rotary knobs to send different tracks or songs around the room in various patterns and automation would be preferrable. I guess it wouldn't need to be a physical knob. It could be an x/y touch pad. So that's my surround sound idea. Number two: vinyl turntable with a tap function. Lots of drum machines and samplers have a tap function... so how difficult would it be to incorporate one into a turntable? I'm guessing it would need to survey the song playing and determine the current bpm and then after you tap the tap button it would need to quickly speed up or slow down to match the tapped bpm. Number three: a synth with keys that have LEDs inside them so it would show various helpful things for people who are just learning... so in key mode, you choose the key and then only the notes in that scale will light up. In chord mode, it would show you all the chords in various colors on the keyboard that can begin your chord progression in that key, then as soon as you play that chord, the possibilities for your second chord would glow, etc. Lastly, I was thinking why hasn't anyone made a synth with touch sensitive surfaces on the top (where your fingers touch the keyboard) so that as you play the notes, depending on where you touch the key (starting from closer to you and increasing the variable value as you move your finger away from you) it would change the value of whatever parameters you choose. So you could pitch control (and in different directions at the same time with different fingers) while playing with both hands. You could change any parameter this way. It essentially would be combining sliders and they keys themselves. Each key would also be a touch sensitive slider. And I also wonder if anyone on here is into circuit-bending or building modular synths. I have dabbled here and there, but I want to dive into it again and would love to have someone to bounce questions off of. Thanks!


----------



## Taron (Nov 14, 2021)

The super spinny fly wheel reminds me of one of the Moog synths... can't find which one, but might've been Moog Source?!
Anyway... it's been done and it's really sweet!

Good luck and Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 14, 2021)

flossy_mcgogetta said:


> Number three: a synth with keys that have LEDs inside them so it would show various helpful things for people who are just learning... so in key mode, you choose the key and then only the notes in that scale will light up


The Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol keyboards do this. I find it incredibly useful for learning a new scale.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 14, 2021)

flossy_mcgogetta said:


> Lastly, I was thinking why hasn't anyone made a synth with touch sensitive surfaces on the top (where your fingers touch the keyboard) so that as you play the notes, depending on where you touch the key (starting from closer to you and increasing the variable value as you move your finger away from you) it would change the value of whatever parameters you choose.


Check out the Roli Seaboard keyboards, they did this quite well.


----------

